# back pack blower



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have John Deere backpack blower model #9502. And 40 cc 2 stroke that's not running good at all. It seems to start just fine and revs up real good for about a min or so then starts bogging down. If I choke a little it will start running a little better. Not sure what's going on. Any ideas....thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Probably an Echo blower. JD hasn't made any small equipment for themselves in a long time.

Several ideas, but it helps to know a)when it ran well last, b)how long has it sat and if more than 1 month what fuel preservative was used if any, and if any what storage methods were employed.

1. Non-venting fuel cap or tank external vent.
2. Collapsing fuel line.
3. Plugged in-tank fuel filter (some won't pass water and plug up that way) or plugged up (restricted) carburetor inlet screen.
4. Bad carburetor fuel pump diaphragm flap valve.
5. Worn carb. inlet needle lever, or at wrong height (bent).
6. Restricted carb. due to corrosion or gum.
7. Stale fuel or contaminated.
8. Vacuum leak that worsens with heat (as when engine starts to warm up).
9. Stiff carb. diaphragms.

Unlikely, but could be ignition. Old Homelite 150 Auto's were good for acting like a fuel starvation situation, when in fact it was a worn points rubbing block.


----------

